# New ride to the mud parks!



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, community showers creep me out. So instead of renting cabins and using the village shower at the mud parks I saved, traded, and sold stuff until I worked my way into a 27' 1990 Mallard Sprinter, affectionately nicknamed the Quacker. Its got almost 48k on a stout 454 so dragging the 4 wheelers around won't be an issue. Its big enough to fit everyone and tow everything but small enough to be pretty easily maneuvered and stored. We're pumped to make our first trip in it. 

Everyone else share their camper/motorhome setups too if you like. Unless there's already a thread for it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. That's about the size I want.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice I want one.


----------



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll post some pics from the maiden voyage as soon as we figure out when its going to be. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------

